# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Как сохранить лактацию?

## lastochka

Девочки, так складывается ситуация, что во избежание ГБН(гемолитической болезни новорожденных) мне нельзя будет кормить грудью первые дней 5 после родов. Как сохранить лактацию? Помнится, с Кирюшей я пыталась сцедить молозиво - бесполезное занятие. В таком расстройстве пребываю

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ленкин, я задала твой вопрос в Лялечке. Надеюсь, что там что-то скажут толковое. http://community.livejournal.com/lyalechka/4283369.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот они еще ссылку дали, тут обсуждался похожий случай: http://community.livejournal.com/lyalechka/3136079.html

----------


## lastochka

ага, сижу-читаю как раз. Ушла дискуссия от вопроса про сохранение к ГВ у тому, что можно кормить. У меня просто ситуация посложнее немного. Сегодня на Опарина врач за голову схватилась и передавала большой привет нашему калужскому роддому(Анненки) и педиатрам с Вилонова. У меня скорее всего неправильно определили резус уже в 2004 г, при замершей. И колоть иммуноглобулин, оказывается, надо было тогда. Сейчас уже поздно пить Боржоми, потому что Кирилла я выносила чисто случайно, с ним был очевидный конфликт, который все проглядели(я же типа резус "+", перепроверять нафиг надо). А была уже минус. А он у меня плюс. И были антитела, после родов приложили к груди- и здравствуй бешеная желтуха. У нас она длилась почти 3 мес. Это была гемолитическая болезнь, которую упорно называли физиологической желтухой. Мы еще и в больницу с ней загремели, кстати. Билирубин-то "недетский"(простите за тавтологию). Потом были проблемы с ЦНС, которые списывали на роды в 38 недель(типа слегка раньше, чем надо). А это были последствия ГБН и её влияния на мозг. Врач говорит, что при таком никаком лечении и полном пофигизме врачей у нас ядра мозга чудом не прокрасились. И чем это все могло закончиться - лучше не думать. главное, что сейчас все ок. Итого:третья берем-ть с резусом-конфликтом в анамнезе, с ГБН в анамнезе, с невынашиваемостью в анамнезе. Фишка вся в том, что иммунная система организма все запоминает и при повторной атаке иммунитета выдает то же самое, как и в прошлый раз. Поэтому эти гребаные антитела в молоке можно прогнозировать с вероятностью 99, 9 процентов. В родах я сразу сдам молоко на антитела, вдруг мне повезет. У врача скепсис, хотя не она будет принимать у меня роды. Поэтому вопрос лично для меня открыт. Откуда кормить ребенка? На ММ когда-то советовали из шприца. Ну я покормлю, а сосательный рефлекс он чем будет удовлетворять????И возьмет ли грудь после 5 дней кушания откуда-нибудь еще?

----------


## Домик в деревне

хочешь я запощу вот эти твои слова, чтобы там народ написал? там еще те, кто реально разбирается не подтянулся. могут что-то дельное посоветовать. ммм?

----------


## lastochka

да, давай, пости) я пока читаю вторую ссылку.

----------


## lastochka

Блин, читаю лялечку, хочу комментировать, а нельзя, потому что я не член сообщества поскольку давно копаюсь в этой теме, то считаю, что знаю немного больше некоторых мамочек, которые там пишут. Опыт одного ребенка при разных резусах - это маловато. И такое ощущение, что не все знают, что такое ГБН. Посмотрела контингент сегодня на Опарина. там дети умирают на 10-20 день жизни от отечной формы ГБН. И тут уже речь не о сохранении ГВ, а о сохранении жизни ребенка. Или вот пост про фототерапию. Для тех, кто не знает, поясню. берут младенца и кладут под ультрафиолет, который разрушает непрямой билирубин и переводит его в прямой. Деть там лежит с черной повязкой на глазах в течение часов 6. И так регулярно каждый день. А мама только приходит на него посмотреть и приносит сцеженное молоко. Знаете, исходя из того же ЕР, я лучше буду эти 5 дней первых контактом кожа к коже с малышом, спать с ним, обнимать и целовать, но не кормить грудью. Это все и лактацию заодно простимулирует хорошо. Зато его никуда уносить не будут...Чистое имхо.

----------


## котенок

ничего себе история. Скажу насчет возьмет или невозьмет грудь. все зависит от ребенкаи и от твоих усилий. Моя взяла через полтора месяца перерыва, пришлось правдо учит правильному захвату соска

----------


## lastochka

А сколько вам было тогда?

----------


## котенок

мы на искуственом почти с рождения были. В полтора месяца сказала себе чем я хуже других, почему я немогу кормить и наладила ГВ,

----------


## lastochka

Вот это супер! Респект и уважуха! Невозможное возможно!!!И у нас все получится!

----------


## котенок

конечно все получится. 5 дней это нетакой большой срок, чтобы ребенок насовсем отказался от груди. единственная проблема скорее всего будет, если рано придет молоко, придется сцеживаться, чтобы небыло застое и других бяк на этом фоне.Что такое первый приход молока я как то неузнала, вернее оно пришло, ну оооооооочень мало

----------


## Домик в деревне

котенок - просто умничка! сколько историй, когда сдаются, а тут руки человек не опустил. до сих пор кормитесь?  :Wink: 
кстати, я тоже не узнала, что такое первый приход молока. грудь всегда вот уже полтора года мягкая без приливов.

----------


## котенок

Skitaltseva, да еще кормимся, пока завершать непланируем

----------


## Stace

в нашем случае два дня, конечно, не пять, но дочка взяла грудь и мы на ГВ до сих пор и пока не собираемся от него отказываться. Думаю у Вас, ласточка, все-все получится. Ведь тут главное желание и уверенность мамы в успехе. Есть же случаи, когда бабушки выкармливали внуков)))) Так что и лактация сохранится и дитя не успеет так сильно привыкнуть к соске.

----------

